# setting up 40 gallon breeder, few questions!



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey all. I am getting back into fish keeping / aquascaping next month after a 6 year hiatus (college / started a business) and I wanted to ask a few things. I will be setting up a medium tech 40 breeder peaceful community tank. I want ferns, mosses, anubias, dwarf sag, Marsilea Minuta. I plan on doing pool filter sand as most of my plants won't need to be in the substrate.

My question is, what type of light would be best for this set up? No co2 for right now, and I want to avoid algae as much as I can. What ferts should I use? Just a simple flourish every other day? Lastly, I would like to get the Sun Sun canister filter with the UV light to keep water crystal clear. Are there any negatives to the UV light for my fish / plants? Thanks!

Picture is an example of what I would like to re create. I have confidence with the right tools I can create a masterpiece. I have a lot of free time as well and work at home haha. Oh and I am a filmmaker so I plan on creating high production films of my tank for yall.










Our video work: Wise Films - Homepage


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

You could consider the Finnex stingray series. They are medium to low par at the substrate which is any what you want. They are fairly inexpensive as well.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

lnstevens said:


> You could consider the Finnex stingray series. They are medium to low par at the substrate which is any what you want. They are fairly inexpensive as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


thanks! like this one? Amazon.com : Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 20-Inch : Pet Supplies

or i something like this better? $$ is not an issue:

Amazon.com : Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 20-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, you posted two links to the Finnex Stingray. lol. Over a 40b you are going to want a 36" fixture.

Personally I'm partial to the Finnex Planted Plus 24/7, but it's a lot more light and may require co2.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry about that haha. I meant to use this as the second link:

Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies

the 24/7 light looks great, but I a afraid of algae lol


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

organic sideburns said:


> Sorry about that haha. I meant to use this as the second link:
> 
> Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies
> 
> the 24/7 light looks great, but I a afraid of algae lol


Based on what I've read for Par readings your going to have high light w/ that and need Co2 eventually, whether you want it or not, to avoid algae.

Even with the Planted Plus 24/7, which is less par than the FugeRay from my understanding, I'm still fighting some Algae on my 75 and getting ready to add pressurized Co2. And that's with double dosing Excel Daily.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

sounds like I should just go with the stingray then!


----------

